# I need a tool (not for work)



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

Looking for a right angle adapter for a drill. - Yeah I know : Don't you already have a right angle drill? 

Yeah I do. I need something smaller.

I have a 9" cabinet that I need to reverse the door on and I need to pre-drill the holes so I don't split the frame. The inside of the face frame is only 6" wide. That's not enough room for the right angle drill plus the bit.

I've seen lots of right angle adapters for screwdriver bits, but not something that will hold a drill bit.

Any suggestions?


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

harbor freight is your friend...
https://www.harborfreight.com/38-in-variable-speed-reversible-close-quarters-drill-60610.html


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

I have this one. It’s $15 and you can buy drill bits with the 1/4” shank to fit it


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

Debo22 said:


> I have this one. It’s $15 and you can buy drill bits with the 1/4” shank to fit it


You know i've seen those 1/4 shank bits, but I don't own any. Completely slipped my mind.

Problem solved! 

Thanks Debo22


----------

